# Baby noises when I pet him?



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

So Pippin LOVES his scritches  He'll bow his head and love it up, kisses and all! Both my tiels do yay! But I was wondering, he'll make this sweet quiet high pitch chirp when I am petting (adorable!) and then make the baby squalling sound loudly when I stop. He's obviously weaned and 5 months old, is this normal at this age still? Just wondering! It's cute that's for sure!


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Tequila is 8 months and sometimes she will still do it a little bit I think, or maybe she stopped recently, can't say I remember the last time I heard her beg. She definitely started growing out of it by the time she was 4 months and doing it progressively less and less.


----------



## Rick77 (Mar 14, 2013)

My tiel Woodstock who is 6 months old, does the same thing. Its like a kind of Tiel purring. When I pet his head and neck he makes those sounds..so cute..He is a light yellow color and half the size of my 2 year old female, who is acting very defensive now, when you come over to her cage, because of the egg she just laid. :wf lutino:


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Haha so he's just begging for more scritches hehe. Cute! Love it


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

If you're just petting him on the head and neck he's expressing his appreciation. If a bird makes noises like this when you're stroking it on the back, the bird is probably a hen who is having WAY too much fun and you need to restrict yourself to just petting the head and neck. I've heard that back stroking can also be too stimulating for males but at least there's no danger of them laying eggs because of it.


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Thank you, yes that I knew to be careful of haha! The breeder said it's a male for sure and just the head  I'm happy he is so happy here! I saw him and knew he'd make himself at home here! Actually we introduced the tiels together since now the quarantine is over and they are instant friends! Eating out of the bowl together, and since Pippin makes the baby noises Starlight likes to feed him haha it's so sweet <3 They preen together and everything. I'm so happy they are friends!


----------

